
Google street view blurs cow's face in Cambridge - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-37378007
======
0xmohit
Who thought that cows shouldn't have a right to privacy?

However, such pictures of cows grazing being posted openly might make them
(the cows) vulnerable to a class-action suit.

------
cesis
I'm often annoyed that road signs, shop windows etc. are blurred. Kind of
defeats the purpose of street view.

------
caster00
i seen this before in the ring...

